# Favorite Christmas Carols



## DawnT (Nov 25, 2007)

What is your favorite Christmas song and/or your favorite Christmas song singer/group? 

 My favorite song is "Oh Holy Night",  my favorite singer/group is the Oakridge Boys.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my, I have several - some because I like them and some because of the memories. "Frosty" is a favorite because my son sings along (he is 3), "Feliz Navidad" because its my dad's favorite, "Silver Bells" because it was my Grandpa's favorite - he passed away a long time ago but he was a hardy so for him to like a soft song was meaningful.  I like "We Three Kings" and a few instrumentals that I don't know the name of.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 25, 2007)

I have several also. #1 would have to be, Brenda Lee- Rocking around the Christmas Tree, then there's Bing Crosby- White Christmas, Perry Como- It's beginning to look alot like Christmas, Eartha Kitt with Henri Rene orchestra- Santa Baby. Nat King Cole, Fats Domino etc....I love the oldies Christmas. And The Nutcracker.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 25, 2007)

This Christmas I will be listening to acouple of my favorites in Ukrainian - had to go to Books by Volunteers who serve Ukraine Orphans to copy one of my links - 
http://www.sparinsky.kiev.ua/rizdvo/titles_eng.htm   My two favorites are Silent Night and Schedryk Generous Eve - with media player you can hear a bit of each. 
 
I can't understand spoken Ukrainian, hardly know a handful of written words for that matter, but the language has a special melody "built in". It's known as Nightengale speach for a good reason.
I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

Traditional - Good King Wenceslas - any rendition but great with a Welsh Choir
Modern - Jingle Bell Rock - anyone who can sing
Film - All I want for Christmas is you - from Love Actually


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Mariah Carey did a Christmas album about 10-15 years ago and I just love the entire thing!

These are horribly cheesy (and dated!)
But I forgot about Last Christmas by Wham!
or Do THey Know It's Christmas by Band-Aid

I must remove myself from the eighties station one day......


----------



## licia (Nov 26, 2007)

There aren't many Christmas songs that I don't like (Grandma got run over by a reindeer, being one of them). One of my most favorite is "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas". It evokes so many memories, both sad and happy that are such a part of the holiday. As much as the fact that the celebration is about the birthday of our Savior, it always brings to mine the Christmases of the past when important family members were here to celebrate.


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

David,  Thank-you for sharing that site.. the sounds are beautiful' just as you said they would be!!  The tears are now starting to dry.   DawnT


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

All of you have such wonderful choices of songs and memories to go alongs with them.  I hope this will help get you jump-started into the wonderful holiday of Christmas!!
DawnT


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2007)

I really like The Cambridge Singers Christmas Star album.  Hope this link works and you can listen to clips.  
Christmas Star - Carols For The Christmas Season / Rutter Classical
They are a British choir and their director is also a composer.  He has taken many traditional carols and made lovely arragements.  My favorite is an a cappella version of Silent Night where there is only a 2-part harmony with the lower voices singing the accompaniment.  It is truely beautiful.


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

jabbur,  That is a beautiful sounding arrangement.  I might just have to order it!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2007)

My church choir did many of these one Christmas and I really fell in love with the music.  I have all the Christmas albums.  They do a lot of the traditional stuff but the arrangements are just so full and beautiful that makes them better than usual in my opinion.  They also do some other Christmas songs that are more obscure to Americans but beautiful all the same.  Glad you liked what you heard!  BTW, I enjoy Oak Ridge Boys as well!  I think I have a very eclectic music taste (anything but hip-hop/rap).


----------



## Davydd (Nov 26, 2007)

Go way back to the early 50s and the advent of TV. Fred Waring and his Pennsylvanians is what I most remember about Christmas music from my childhood. That and Gene Autry singing Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer on 78 rpm vinyl records.

Fred Waring and the Pennsylvanians


----------



## NAchef (Nov 26, 2007)

Santa Baby - Madonna


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

Davydd,  Mom and Dad had "To You Forever". I used to listen to it when I would watch my little brothers and sister!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

12 Redneck Days of Christmas (Jeff Foxworthy)
Christmas with the Family (Montgomery Gentry)


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

Isn't there a Canadian version of the Twelve days spoof? I like the mouse your cat caught Callisto.  Mine always tries for the cursor.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2007)

You certainly got me going today DawnT!  After replying to this thread, I had to go a rip all my cd's and sync them to my mp3 player!  I forgot I hadn't done that with y Christmas music.  Now I can listen to it in the car on the way to class tonight!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 26, 2007)

In 1970 when I was expecting my first child, I was especially touched by a Barbara Streisand song, "The Best Gift".   It had special meaning to me because I'd been told I could never have children and was only able to get pregnant with my baby because of fertility therapy.  Shawn was born December 5th, so he really, really was MY best gift.  The song still brings tears to my eyes.

Love Kathy Mattea's rendition of "Mary, Did You Know?"

As for groups, I like Alabama.  Especially their 1985 album called "Christmas."  There's nothing more cheery and Christmassy as "Thistlehair the Christmas Bear" on that album.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 26, 2007)

I love Christmas music.

My favorite carol is _really_ probably whatever one I'm singing at the time, tho there are some I like better than others:
Gesu Bambino
O Holy Night
Joy to the World
I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day (alternate tune)

For recorded holiday music, I love the whole Christmas album by Leontyne Price. She includes both Ave Maria's, and the Mozart Alleluia!
Luciano Pavarotti's and Mario Lanza's are big faves too, and best of all is an old lp of the Festival of Lights from the University of Redlands.

Contemporarily, of course Nat Cole's Christmas Song, and I love Diana Krall's version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas." Have you heard Joe Williams' "That Holiday Feeling?"


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

jabbur said:


> You certainly got me going today DawnT! After replying to this thread, I had to go a rip all my cd's and sync them to my mp3 player! I forgot I hadn't done that with y Christmas music. Now I can listen to it in the car on the way to class tonight!


Glad I could get you going!!  Drive safely.  Sorry, it's the mom in me!!


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thistlehair*



Katie E said:


> In 1970 when I was expecting my first child, I was especially touched by a Barbara Streisand song, "The Best Gift". It had special meaning to me because I'd been told I could never have children and was only able to get pregnant with my baby because of fertility therapy. Shawn was born December 5th, so he really, really was MY best gift. The song still brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Love Kathy Mattea's rendition of "Mary, Did You Know?"
> 
> As for groups, I like Alabama. Especially their 1985 album called "Christmas." There's nothing more cheery and Christmassy as "Thistlehair the Christmas Bear" on that album.


Katie, That is so funny, we were just trying to find that cd online as it is(or was,when he was little) my son's favorite song!! We actually have it on vinyl.
What a blessing to have a December baby!!  Even after they are all grown up.


----------



## Phil (Nov 26, 2007)

*Favorite carol for a food forum? Easy....*

Chipmonks Roasting on an Open Fire


----------



## Angie (Nov 26, 2007)

Favorite song:  Angels We Have Heard On High

Favorite performed song: Josh Groban/O Holy Night


----------



## DawnT (Nov 26, 2007)

Phil,  I thought that was "Chestnuts roasting on an open fire"?!?!  Do you mean I've been singing it wrong all these years??


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Christmas music is my favorite. Luciano Pavarotti's "Oh Holy Night" cd with the Vienna Boy's Choir plays constantly this time of year.

Also Loreena Mckennitt's "God Rest You Merry Gentlemen"  YouTube - Loreena Mckennitt - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen (Abdelli)  (keep listening for a minute)

And Bing Crosy/David Bowie's "Little Drummer Boy"
YouTube - "Little Drummer Boy", David Bowie and Bing Crosby

And of course, my absolute favorite - John Lennon's "Happy Christmas"
YouTube - John Lennon - Happy Christmas (War Is Over) Lyrics

Hope ya'll enjoy these, too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Katie E said:


> In 1970 when I was expecting my first child, I was especially touched by a Barbara Streisand song, "The Best Gift".   It had special meaning to me because I'd been told I could never have children and was only able to get pregnant with my baby because of fertility therapy.  Shawn was born December 5th, so he really, really was MY best gift.  The song still brings tears to my eyes.


Katie, that's such a sweet and lovely story! I have a Christmas baby, too. He was due on Christmas Day but thankfully waited until early, early morning on the 27th. He was in such a hurry to get here, he was born at home and his name is Nicholas Noel! He's my best gift ever, too. My father died Christmas morning three years ago so I was especially thankful for Nick's birthday two days later - it reminded all of us of the joyous things in life.


----------



## DawnT (Nov 27, 2007)

Fisher's Mom,  I have always loved John Lennon's "Happy Christmas".  It brings back bittersweet memories though.


----------



## Renee Attili (Nov 27, 2007)

Whenever someone asks me"What kind of music do you like?" I always answer "Christmas Music." I do get wierd looks in June. 
I could listen to Chrismas Music 365 days a year and not get tired of them. Some of my favorites are any that Julie Andrews has recorded, or Burl Ives.
But I would have to say my be all end all favorite is the version of Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer that has all the funny sound effects it it. It just cracks me up!!!


----------



## Kaddehawk (Nov 27, 2007)

Two of my favorites are "Who would believe" by the Statler Bros ,and "Little Drummer Boy" by David Bowie and Bing Crosby.   I can listen to both over and over.

Karen


----------



## DawnT (Nov 28, 2007)

We all definately like our Christmas music!!  I hope this gets everyone in the "swing, beat or rhythm".


----------



## *amy* (Nov 28, 2007)

My favorite Holiday music is All the music from the Nutcracker.  (Couldn't get a midi? link to work, so here's a few you might enjoy watching/listening to.)

YouTube - "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" on the Glass Armonica

YouTube - Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker, "Sugar Plum Fairy Dance"


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 28, 2007)

My BIL has this hysterical Santa doll dressed up in cowboy clothes with the voice of Burl Ives singing "Have a Holly, Jolly Christmas," while he shimmies.  

I know it's silly, but it always makes me giggle like a little kid. and I don't even LIKE that song!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2007)

I love Nutcraker Suite, and songs like "Oh Little Town of Bethlehem", "Deck the Halls", "Joy to the World", "Silent Night", any of the older, more spiritually themed carols, and the fun songs such as "Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer", Frosty the Snowman" all of the songs from "Charlie Brown's Christmas", etc. Last Sunday, after church, and while waiting for my daughter, I found myself teaching a couple of young girls (ages 6 and 8) some of the carols, like Deck the Halls, and Joy to the world, and explaining to them what the lyrics mean.

To me, Christmas is both a time of spirituality, and humbleness, and joyous celebration of a very special birth. It is a time when family and freinds join together and express their love for one another through the giving of oneslf, of gifts, and of time, when worldly cares are temporarily set aside, and the clebration is enjoyed.

Christmas carols then are sung to enhance that time, both for fun, and for spirituality. My farorite Christmas carols reflect that, and can be sung by anyone who loves to sing them, even if they sing off-key, or are sung by those who are tone-deaf. 

Of course I love "White Christmas", the Bing Crosby version, and "Let it Snow" which is actually more of a winter song that happens to be sung a lot around Christmas time, and anything by Nat King Cole, or Doris Day, or Patti Page, or the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, etc. I also love ManHeim Steamroller versions of the classic songs, and the Trans-Siberian Orchestra treatments of the same.

I think my favorite Christmas-time instrumental is Carol of the Bells. I love the Christmas Cartoons. But most importantly, I love seeing the joy on the faces of children and family. I have no grandbabies yet, but am anxiously waiting that time so that I can once again see the gleefull faces, and hear the excited squeels of joy. I remember the Christmases of yesteryear, with my own children, and my one son who loved the dining room table as much as he did his gifts.

We would create a smorgasbord of goodies on the table, including various deli meats and cheeses, different types of breads and cheeses (all the best we could find in our little town), and condiments to go with it all. After reading the Christmas Story in the Bible, then opening gifts, he would run into the dining room. I always got such a huge kick out of his wide eyed and excited exclamation of "The Feast!" as he liked to call it. There was genuine excitement in his voice as he prepared to dig in.

I long for that youtful exitement to again be in my home. The memories make me misty-eyed, as do the Christmas Carols that continue to remind me of those times.

Merry Christmas to all of you, and I hope this season finds you well, and blessed.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

Goodweed, Carol of the Bells is my favorite carol for a choir. Isn't it gorgeous?

And you're right about carols - anyone can sing a carol and it sounds great (even if they can't carry a tune)! Years ago I printed out the words to lots of well known carols so the kids and I could sing them together. My youngest daughter's boyfriend has Down's Syndrome and a pretty significant speech impediment. He lives across the street. My daughter is also mentally challenged and like many, she is almost totally tone deaf. _BUT_, the 2 of them cannot wait for Christmas every year so we can sing carols! I swear, they would have us sing carols every night of the year if they could get us to. I'm sure we all sound dreadful but to our ears, we're the Mormon Tabernacle Choir!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2007)

DawnT said:


> Isn't there a Canadian version of the Twelve days spoof? I like the mouse your cat caught Callisto. Mine always tries for the cursor.



The MacKenzie borthers - "Cooo-ukuku-ku-ukookoo, Take off, eh?"

Excerpt from the MacKenzie Bothers "Twelve Days of Christmas" Album from the link - Bob and Doug McKenzie TAKE OFF!:

*Twelve Days of Christmas* *Bob:* *Okay, g'day, this is our Christmas part of the album and you can play this at your Christmas parties, uh, or to yourself on Christmas Eve if there's nothing else to do. * *Doug:* *G'day, eh, in case you thought, like, I wasn't on this part.* *Bob:* *Oh, I'd guarantee you you'd be on. Okay, so g'day, this is the Christmas part and we're going to tell you what to get, uh, your true love for Christmas.* *Doug:* *Look out the window!* *Bob:* *Where?  What're you doing?* *Doug:* *Snow, hosehead.* *Bob:* *What?  Oh, it's the Great White North and it's snowing 'cause its Christmas time.  Hey, hoser!* *Doug:* *What?* *Bob:* *Here's a quiz... Quiz for Doug.* *Doug:* *Okay, I have my thinking toque on.* *Bob:* *Yeah, right.  What are the twelve days of Christmas?  Because, figure it out, right?  Christmas is when?* *Doug:* *Uh, the twenty-fifth.* *Bob:* *Right, and what's the twenty-fourth?  Christmas Eve, right?* *Doug:* *That's two.* *Bob:* *And then, what's after that?* *Doug:* *Um...* *Bob:* *Boxing Day.* *Doug:* *Wrestling Day.* *Bob:* *No, get out!* *Doug:* *Boxing Day, yeah, yeah, I knew.* *Bob:* *That's three, then what's after that?  Nothing.* *Doug:* *New Year's.* *Bob:* *Four, and what's...* *Doug:* *New Year's Eve.* *Bob:* *Five.* *Doug:* *Okay.* *Bob:* *Where do you get twelve?* *Doug:* *Uh, there's two Saturdays and Sundays in there, that's four.  That's nine, and three other days which I believe are the mystery days.* *Bob:* *Okay, now this is our Christmas song, in case you don't know what to get somebody for Christmas.* *Doug:* *There's lots of ideas in here, so listen and don't get stuck.* *






 [SIZE=+1] BOB & DOUG'S TWELVE DAYS OF CHRISTMAS [/SIZE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Eight comic books
Seven packs of smokes
Six packs of two-fours
Five golden toques
Four pounds of back bacon
Three french toasts
Two turtlenecks
And a beer in a tree
[SIZE=-2](Bob & Doug didn't cover days nine through twelve.)[/SIZE]     * 
Toques are those funny knited caps that Canadians wear when it's cold outside (pronounced tukes).

A two-four is a bear container that holds 2 four packs, or eight bottles or cans of beer.

Back-bacon, also called Canadian Bacon, and is made from the tenderloin.

And now you are qualified to live up in the Great White North in the bush.

And for all of my Canadian freinds, this is definitley a little tongue-in-cheek poke at you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DawnT (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank-you for sharing that Goodweed!! LOMAO!!  I remember hearing that way back before the kids were born.   What lovely Christmas memories you shared with us also.  Thank-you again.  DawnT


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 29, 2007)

this one: Sleigh Ride


----------



## DawnT (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks YT,  I love to listen to instrumentals!


----------

